# Death on the Rails



## Dean_Gretsch (May 12, 2017)




----------



## bulldurham (May 13, 2017)

I like the image, Dean, but when your logo overpowers the scene, I get turned off.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2017)

Ahhh....I was afraid of that. Guess I should have listened to that little voice. Thank you for your honesty!


----------



## annamaria (May 13, 2017)

I do like the image minus the watermark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldurham (May 13, 2017)

Smaller, less opaque and away from the primary focal point.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 13, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 139839



Before you export the file just move the watermark to a different location. If you use Lightroom its way and on the same export screen.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2017)

annamaria said:


> I do like the image minus the watermark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bulldurham said:


> Smaller, less opaque and away from the primary focal point.





BananaRepublic said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 139839
> ...



Thank all of you for the welcomed critique. I do appreciate all advice from everyone. Once I get home later tonight, I will see about improving it. Thanks again!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2017)

Ok, the crop is close to the original. Post editing is a little different. I hope this is what you guys were talking about.


----------



## BrentC (May 13, 2017)

Very nice!   I like it much better.


----------



## katsrevenge (May 13, 2017)

Very nice, without the really big watermark.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 13, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Very nice!   I like it much better.





katsrevenge said:


> Very nice, without the really big watermark.


Thank you both very much!


----------



## bulldurham (May 14, 2017)

Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 14, 2017)

I like the way it looks but the image is a bit incoherent.
Why is the skull sitting on the rail?
The two parts of the image don't mesh.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 14, 2017)

bulldurham said:


> Yeah, that's the ticket.


Thank you BD for the insight and suggestions.



The_Traveler said:


> I like the way it looks but the image is a bit incoherent.
> Why is the skull sitting on the rail?
> The two parts of the image don't mesh.


Well, I am glad you liked the imagery even if it doesn't make sense. Perhaps if I had titled it " This route leads to death..."?
I just liked the way it looked. Thanks for your thoughts and input.


----------

